# KoKos stuff



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

Just thought it would be useful to post some of my works since there is an artsy section on these forums, who knows, perhaps that says something haha 

Some illustrations





































And some 3D works, mostly environnements for videogames (that's my job)


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

What game is the 3d work for?


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

The first 3 are Half-life 2 levels already kinda old , and the last one a project of independant game i've done with a bunch of friends.


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

You have an interesting style. I like how you color things.


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks ! 

some more 2

a concept of character









and of one part of environement


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I like it very cute.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Woah, your art is awesome!


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow! You're amazing. Thank you so much for sharing your art.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow! Your stuff is _really_ impressive! I'm jealous, hehe.
What kind of program do you do that kind of art in?


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the nice replies ! 

For my illustrations i usually do the sketches on paper first, scan them and then all the colorization is made in photoshop . The 3D stuff is usually out of 3dsmax


----------



## Aurora Fire (Oct 13, 2008)

Tres bien .


----------



## bdubs (Dec 7, 2008)

I thought I recognized that crow-bar and health meter from somewhere :laughing:. I really like your art style.


----------



## slightlybatty (Dec 12, 2008)

Aurora Fire said:


> Tres bien .


oui oui .


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

After a while .... NEW STUFF :crazy: (big loading)


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

a boy and his dog can go walking
a boy and his dog sometimes, talk to each other
a boy and a dog can be happy sitting down in the woods on a log
but a dog knows his boy can go wrong










(amazing movie)


----------



## nazaare (Jun 26, 2009)

barbara morie :0


----------

